# How to tell if ur clenbuterol is real



## itsmeduality (Oct 23, 2007)

I got 100 clenbuterol pills. Its a little white bottle...with chinese writing all over it . It says 40 ug. I tryin to figure out if these are real....they are little white pills with nothing on them ..just plain white little pills.


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

post pics up in the steroid pic section mate. you will get an answer pretty quickly.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Clen gives most people some shakes or cramps when they 1st start, but clen is a very dangerous drug (as in easy to OD on), and measured in Micro grams, so if you are not 100% sure of what you have I would not play around with it.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

they are the chinese ones and they are double strength, they are ok as i have used them before.... the pills are tiny like sweetners, also the labels are dodgy aand dont stick very well to the pot


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

You like get palpatations, shake like a spastic without their psychiaritic meds, you will feel flushed and hot and of general nervous disposition.

The cramping is quite severe too.

40ug=40mcg so double strength.

Its not to be taken lightly.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Theyn sound like the chinese ones doing the rounds. If so they are very good.


----------



## itsmeduality (Oct 23, 2007)

Here is the same exact bottle i have ... http://www.clenbuterol-buy.com/popup_image.php?pID=28 these pills are very tiny with no markings on them ...just plain white little pills.....i plan on taking 40 ug for 3 days then 60ug for 3 days ...until i reach 100ug and then back down to 40.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

dont taper down...

taper up till you cant stand the side effects, should be somewhere in the 100-140ug region.

then when the 2 weeks are up stop dead...

on your next cycle you should know what your normal dose is so you should be able to start half way in.


----------



## itsmeduality (Oct 23, 2007)

Idk im starting to think the stuff i got is fake.. = / ...i took 1 pill yesterday for the 1st time because its sopose to be 40mcg and i thought i felt a little jumpy and what not but that just might be in my head. idk...this sucks ..heh


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

no they are not fake but be careful with them, i just took 2 in the mornings 2 weeks on 2 weeks off


----------



## itsmeduality (Oct 23, 2007)

how will i know for sure these are real though....this isnt in a rude way or anything but how do you know they are real...


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

once you get to 100ug or so you will feel them....

i start getting the shakes about then... and as I said, 140ug is my max before they get unbearable.


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

take one pill and because its your first time taking them, that dosage WILL make you feel shaky or give you minor cramps, you will feel different!

I remember i had the 200ug IP China tabs, they were instane, you only had to take a quarter! I told my mate to take less than that and the silly bugger took a whole one and ended up in his bed shaking for hours...


----------



## itsmeduality (Oct 23, 2007)

I mean if someone was to give a person fake clenbuterol....what would they substitute the clen wit ? Cause the clen i recieved has nothin on the pills , just plain white.


----------



## donjuan3705 (Oct 24, 2007)

itsmeduality said:


> I got 100 clenbuterol pills. Its a little white bottle...with chinese writing all over it . It says 40 ug. I tryin to figure out if these are real....they are little white pills with nothing on them ..just plain white little pills.


----------



## donjuan3705 (Oct 24, 2007)

itsmeduality said:


> I got 100 clenbuterol pills. Its a little white bottle...with chinese writing all over it . It says 40 ug. I tryin to figure out if these are real....they are little white pills with nothing on them ..just plain white little pills.


Do they look like this? I just got this brand good stuff and a great price


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

even the pharmacy ones i use are just plain white pills.....


----------



## nittythekid (Oct 2, 2007)

if the clen is real youll know it cuz youll be freaking the **** out. youll get the shakes, restless leg syndrome, and have crazy energy. youll be able to take crazy big deep breathes and your lungs will feel great.


----------



## itsmeduality (Oct 23, 2007)

yes donjuan3705 its exactly that . Same bottle and everything. What manufacturor is that and what do your pills look like ?


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Ive had those, very good IMO.

I misread the dose per tablet and took 2 thinking i was taking 40mcg when really i had just taken 80mcg for my first dose..boy wont i make that mistake again.

2 hours later, i had a headache that would bring an elephant to its knees


----------



## itsmeduality (Oct 23, 2007)

heh.. the closest thing i had to a side effect are a little little shaky and a headache. = / today im takin 120 ug. Well see what happens.


----------



## 7i7 (Sep 22, 2007)

Heh, just don't go higher than that in next 2-3 days  Btw. check your body temperature.


----------



## itsmeduality (Oct 23, 2007)

Why i can go higher ? i was thinking that these can possibly be 20 ug pills instead of 40. so i was gonna take like 4 tomorrow. But if they are 40 ug then that means ill take 160 ug ...isnt that dangerous ?


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

it can be....

up to you... i would stick at 120 for a day or so....


----------



## ukbay (Jul 29, 2008)

Has anyone heard of Clenbuterol.Asia, they are selling clen but not the Japanese brand. I ordered from there but haven't got the package. Is there any other brands of clen?

clenbuterol.asia.com is the url.


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

Pip said:


> You like get palpatations, shake like a spastic without their psychiaritic meds, you will feel flushed and hot and of general nervous disposition.
> 
> The cramping is quite severe too.
> 
> ...


I never expirenced any sides like this on Clen. Even at 120mcg.

Mild hand treamors, and I sweat like a pig.

Good for dropping a bit of fat, but must be respected. Or it'll fcuk you.


----------



## pds999 (Jun 4, 2008)

Nytol said:


> Clen gives most people some shakes or cramps when they 1st start, but clen is a very dangerous drug (as in easy to OD on), and measured in Micro grams, so if you are not 100% sure of what you have I would not play around with it.


Totally agree. My g/f has used Clen in the last month or so. I have no doubt the source is legit. She got palpitations, sweats, shakes and cramps quite badly although she did supplement with Potassium and Taurine. Sadly she lost no weight at all after 4 weeks so has stopped. Personally I wouldn't take Clen; I don't like the idea of placing a strain on my heart.


----------



## muscle head (May 19, 2008)

To test them just leave one in the mouth, they should dissolve, and test horrible.

Good luck.


----------



## pds999 (Jun 4, 2008)

The Animal said:


> I never expirenced any sides like this on Clen. Even at 120mcg.
> 
> Mild hand treamors, and I sweat like a pig.
> 
> *Good for dropping a bit of fat, but must be respected. Or it'll fcuk you.*


100% true.


----------



## halogen (Jun 10, 2010)

Thought my clen was fake so was looking through this thread. I ramped up slowly from 20mcg to today at 100mcg and the shakes have kicked in slightly. Phew, it's not fake!


----------



## andrew81 (Feb 13, 2010)

hi guys i have the same question, i just got these from stack-labs based in the states (im from UK) and i was hoping someone could verify these are genuine or not. thanks in advance

http://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll68/ndhlovu81/015.jpg

http://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll68/ndhlovu81/014.jpg

http://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll68/ndhlovu81/013.jpg

http://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll68/ndhlovu81/012.jpg


----------



## roadwarrior (Apr 29, 2006)

andrew81 said:


> hi guys i have the same question, i just got these from stack-labs based in the states (im from UK) and i was hoping someone could verify these are genuine or not. thanks in advance
> 
> http://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll68/ndhlovu81/015.jpg
> 
> ...


It's not clen. It looks like more a herbal tablet.


----------



## andzlea69 (Feb 14, 2009)

trust me mate u will know if its not real within an hour of taking it lol


----------



## Lounge (Nov 3, 2010)

I got some recently from Thailand via a UK site. They were sweetner sized and pink - stating 20micrograms in the note on the DVD case they were delivered in.

Had tall the symptoms of them being real such as shaky hand. In fact in the first few days I felt as if I was on a come down from ecstasy but not in a hugely bad way.

The thing that makes me question them is there has been zero weight loss (not that I've got a lot to lose, 74kgs at 5ft 10" and low body fat) and also I've noticed there has been a significant drop in cardio ability. I went on the bike yesterday and was blowing after about 10 minutes of hard cycling, which would normally kick in after 15. Followed this up with a row and had to stop after 5 minutes.


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

first time i took clen, day 2 i was walking up the stairs at liverpool st tube station after sitting down for an hour on the tube. My right leg cramped up and i was lying on the stairs for 10 minutes looking like a total invalid. People just walked past and stared. Take some, you will find out fast enough if tis clen


----------



## Lounge (Nov 3, 2010)

GMme said:


> first time i took clen, day 2 i was walking up the stairs at liverpool st tube station after sitting down for an hour on the tube. My right leg cramped up and i was lying on the stairs for 10 minutes looking like a total invalid. People just walked past and stared. Take some, you will find out fast enough if tis clen


Yeah I got the leg cramp / pain from just walking fast. Just not the great results after 2 weeks as promised. I'm looking similar to before, potentially a slight improvement on abs.


----------



## brownie (Jul 6, 2006)

i tried them and got nothing from them and i took up to 4 per day. i went back to a pharma lab and i was shaking like a leaf on half the dose


----------



## GetBigOrDieTryn (Jan 23, 2009)

Ive been taking these for two weeks now, and i have to say ive not noticed a thing. leading me to believe the batch i got is fake, or no good. today i took 5 in one go. felt nothingall day. No shaking hands, cramps nada. Thinking of doing a Chesteze + aspirin course for the next two weeks.


----------



## aceaaronace (May 31, 2011)

I got them chinese ones 40ug each in previouse post pics and i started 1 a day and wen up to 4 a day = 160mcg and it was bad and had to stop.

starting again this week and keeping the dose to a minimum maybe 1/2 = 40mcg/80mcg a day.

what you think?


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

I got 100 clen in a foil type of packet with french writing on the front these were 40mcg and looked like sweeteners, for the first ten days I kept waking up with cramps in my calves and got the odd cramp in my stromach, I never came off after two weeks I just upped the dose. Lots of shakes though.

.


----------



## aceaaronace (May 31, 2011)

well i did the 2 weeks on at lower dose and lost a stone.

just finished the two weeks off and put a little back on but not much maybe a couple of pounds.

i started the 2nd 2 weeks on yesterday i will report back when i have finished.


----------



## Chris1rgj (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi iv recently got hold of these Chinese clen. Iv not had any of the shakes or pulpatations. Had some minor craps but that was it.

Im on day 5 now and not noticed any difference in myself.

Would this be due to not taking enough or is it a bad batch?


----------



## chfp (Oct 26, 2011)

Ive recently started some Chinese clen 40mcg. the brand is Yabang Pharaceutical. I started a week on half a pill and didnt really feel anything apart from sweating buckets at the gym. Week 2 im taking a full 40mcg tablet a day,and again apart from the sweating and slight fuzzy in the head feeling,no other effects. How does this sound to you guys? And would staying at one tablet a day be pointless? Dont really wanna take any more than i have too. Any help would be great.


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

thing i hate about clen is the random places you get cramp

ive had cramp a few times in internal muscles i use for yawning, ****ing hurts like mad and there is nothing to stretch out to stop it

people say the sides from albuterol arent bad-- but 8mg tabs 3 times a day of them and i was still getting bad cramps and shakes - saying that people do usually only take 4mg per day


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

GetBigOrDieTryn said:


> Ive been taking these for two weeks now, and i have to say ive not noticed a thing. leading me to believe the batch i got is fake, or no good. today i took 5 in one go. felt nothingall day. No shaking hands, cramps nada. Thinking of doing a Chesteze + aspirin course for the next two weeks.


At 4 tabs i felt like a guy who had Alzheimers, couldn't stop shaking, but everyone's tolerance if different


----------



## Badger288 (Sep 20, 2011)

chfp said:


> Ive recently started some Chinese clen 40mcg. the brand is Yabang Pharaceutical. I started a week on half a pill and didnt really feel anything apart from sweating buckets at the gym. Week 2 im taking a full 40mcg tablet a day,and again apart from the sweating and slight fuzzy in the head feeling,no other effects. How does this sound to you guys? And would staying at one tablet a day be pointless? Dont really wanna take any more than i have too. Any help would be great.


I got got clen from that "brand" some months ago, complained to my source and got a refund.

I took 4 pills at a time and felt nothing. Some other people other complaining too.


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Im the same toke six and didn't feel anything. No a shake, nothing at all!! Guted.


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

FWIW when I took the 40mcg Chinese clen tablets, at the time I was 73kg and went up to 160mcg per day, didnt feel much at all so they were either dud's or severely underdosed.


----------



## Lasgo (Nov 19, 2011)

I have been on clen for a week now and worked up to 120mcg. But still don't feel the sweats. Got the shakes headaches and craps. Is this normal. They are the. Chinese brand at 40mcg. Any advice would be great.


----------



## wee-chris (Oct 29, 2011)

If your hands are shaking so much you can barely get a fork in your mouth then you know its legit


----------



## Lasgo (Nov 19, 2011)

We do get the shakes but not too bad been on 120 for 2 days now got 3 days left then heading back down the way lol. Feel I'm loosing no fat so wondering if I need to sweat it out more with a sweat suit and some serious cardio.


----------



## sdjem (Nov 24, 2011)

itsmeduality said:


> I got 100 clenbuterol pills. Its a little white bottle...with chinese writing all over it . It says 40 ug. I tryin to figure out if these are real....they are little white pills with nothing on them ..just plain white little pills.


I bought the same ones they are these ones in the link http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=chinese+clen&um=1&hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&sa=N&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&biw=1920&bih=967&tbm=isch&tbnid=-8l5PL09G8MlCM:&imgrefurl=http://bigpopeye.co.uk/steroid_store_clenbuterol.htm&docid=rV6HhuKt8ps77M&imgurl=http://bigpopeye.co.uk/chinese_clen_store.jpg&w=185&h=251&ei=j8nOToreAcrT8gPaqeXlDw&zoom=1&iact=hc&dur=275&sig=103328333138164694285&page=1&tbnh=147&tbnw=107&start=0&ndsp=48&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0&tx=71&ty=112&vpx=202&vpy=161&hovh=177&hovw=130

Can anyone advise if these are real?

Thanks!


----------



## paul lemmon (Jan 5, 2012)

yeah there real mate. 100 tabs at 40 mcg. there made by yansuan. good an all. how much you pay for tub of 100.


----------



## crkr (Dec 13, 2013)

H guys I know this is a old resurrected thread - wondered if anyone had any further advice to spot these and the fake sites been trawling the web over a month ( lurking and reading as you do lol ) tried twice including the Chinese ones mentioned on here but after reaching 120 on both lots after a few days no symptoms whatsoever and this was my 1st attempt at these things. been fleeced twice now and going round in circles from place to place and thread. Thanks


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Down 60mcg and get shakes it's real


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

If u start shaking like a ****ting dog the they r g2g don't like clen myself but there u go


----------



## crkr (Dec 13, 2013)

Sk1nny said:


> Down 60mcg and get shakes it's real


in one go ?- always spaced throughout day b4


----------



## crkr (Dec 13, 2013)

Vibora said:


> FWIW when I took the 40mcg Chinese clen tablets, at the time I was 73kg and went up to 160mcg per day, didnt feel much at all so they were either dud's or severely underdosed.


pretty similar to this Grrr another £40 wasted


----------



## meadley16 (Dec 7, 2014)

Do possibly remember where you got them? Ive seen certain websites but I dont know how reliable they are. they seem like ill be paying 120$ for Placebos or Herbs


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

Kezz said:


> they are the chinese ones and they are double strength, they are ok as i have used them before.... the pills are tiny like sweetners, also the labels are dodgy aand dont stick very well to the pot


China banned clen in 2011 so I am not sure what you have there it might be albuterol, similar to clen


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

meadley16 said:


> Do possibly remember where you got them? Ive seen certain websites but I dont know how reliable they are. they seem like ill be paying 120$ for Placebos or Herbs


120 for clen? Lmao. Ordering online from us based vendors is risky when it comes to what you are buying, most USA sellers are rip offs with very **** drugs. Best bet is to source some from the UK. Stay away from the Chinese ones though they are dog ****.


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Because it will work lol. Iv never used it but i know its supposed to be really good for looseing fat


----------



## TheSurgeon (Sep 2, 2013)

pds999 said:


> Totally agree. My g/f has used Clen in the last month or so. I have no doubt the source is legit. She got palpitations, sweats, shakes and cramps quite badly although she did supplement with Potassium and Taurine. Sadly she lost no weight at all after 4 weeks so has stopped. Personally I wouldn't take Clen; I don't like the idea of placing a strain on my heart.


Agreed buddy. ECY stack and cardio will give you the result you need albeit over a slightly longer period of time.

Clen for the damage it can cause is not worth it. In my opinion.

Much love. Man hug. No kiss.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

How to tell if your clen is real?

Bang in 160mcg and see if you get wired as fvck, jittery, can't shut up talking, your hands start shaking like mad and you get random explosions of cramp all over, particularly bad in the bridge of your feet.

Actually that doesn't sound too good of an idea....


----------



## leanne1018 (Feb 6, 2015)

hi ive recently got the chinese clen 40ug ive been taking two a day but the only side effect i get is hot sweats......... probs fake??


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

leanne1018 said:


> hi ive recently got the chinese clen 40ug ive been taking two a day but the only side effect i get is hot sweats......... probs fake??


Chinese clen is known to be crap. Check out wedinos, most of that stuff is bunk. Sorry!


----------



## TheBatman (Feb 15, 2015)

Hey guys, just wanted to see if anyone else has seen this brand of clen before. I've never used or seen any brands and after a lot of googling I'm not liking my chances. I've had this for a while now but I'm skeptical to use it because of the dosage on the label. It states that there are 100 pills which is equal to 12 grams. If I understand correctly, that means each pill is ridiculously over dosed. But whether or not that's the true dosage, I'm not sure


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

donjuan3705 said:


> Do they look like this? I just got this brand good stuff and a great price


GTG mate... What made you doubt?


----------



## oz72 (Nov 10, 2011)

Chinese stuff was good for a while but went really ****e, ended up sending it back and got some Alpha Stuff.

Best clen I've used is probably dhacks stuff. Very potent, don't think there's any in stock at moment though.


----------



## irish86 (Oct 16, 2014)

Are these chinese clen any good ?


----------



## Sowhatnow (May 12, 2015)

Just recently got this Chinese Clen... Have used the Alpha Pharma Clen... Which is bloody amazing! So will let you know if this is any good!


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Enda said:


> View attachment 172228
> 
> 
> Are these chinese clen any good ?


These were the chit couple years ago as in with correct diet and training one soon became ripped as fcuk....

These ****** clen have since become hit and miss it would now appear with mixed reports on many boards.

Neck one [which should be 40mcg] and see you you get shaking hands and a jittery feeling..................or not.

Hopefully your batch is good pal


----------



## irish86 (Oct 16, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> These were the chit couple years ago as in with correct diet and training one soon became ripped as fcuk....
> 
> These ****** clen have since become hit and miss it would now appear with mixed reports on many boards.
> 
> ...


Over the last 4 hours, ive taking 2 tabs on empty stomach... did 30mins cardio.. didnt feel anything until now , albeit it could be placebo but i "think" im a bit hotter temp wiise, no shakes tho! think they might be under dosed, might take another before chest @ 2pm.


----------



## Xage (Sep 14, 2014)

Take them and see if you hand starts to shake.

Easy.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Enda said:


> Over the last 4 hours, ive taking 2 tabs on empty stomach... did 30mins cardio.. didnt feel anything until now , albeit it could be placebo but i "think" im a bit hotter temp wiise, no shakes tho! think they might be under dosed, might take another before chest @ 2pm.


Yes mate hopefully there just a bit underdosed but if I wasn't gettin dat clen feel after the first one I'd be getting back onto the source for compo tbh..


----------



## irish86 (Oct 16, 2014)

Took 3 today, felt a tiny bit jittery(again no minimal could be placebo) after the gym. Ill try taking all 3 in the morning fasted, and 1 mid day totaling a supposed 160mcg , if nothing then ill be back to my supplier, dont fancy popping 4/5 pills to start to feel it


----------



## irish86 (Oct 16, 2014)

Update : took 4 tabs this morning @7am, sitting at my desk(still fasted) in work having coffee and not a single twitch, there going in the bin , wouldn't feel safe taking 5/6/7 of them cause God knows what's in them


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Starting my clen cycle this week.. Want to know if what I've got is legit.. Thanks


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

stephaniex said:


> Starting my clen cycle this week.. Want to know if what I've got is legit..
> View attachment 172279
> Thanks


S B labs are good, i know a lot of locals using them at the moment.


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Took one tab this morning at 11 and I'm feeling good  was just abit sceptical


----------



## Anabolicwhey (Dec 28, 2014)

If u wanna see if there fully legit take 5 and you will know. I used to do 200mcg of it but then I found lady D


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Johnboracay said:


> While driving a car ya foot will shake like f**k on the accelerator pedal.
> 
> Are you taking Clen again John..?
> 
> ...


Or trying to sign something....you cold mate no no haha


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

stephaniex said:


> Starting my clen cycle this week.. Want to know if what I've got is legit..
> View attachment 172279
> Thanks


These are gtg trust me haha i used them for my prep


----------



## Tam white (Aug 27, 2015)

Does anyone know if the Clen from anabolic research in the U.S. is the real thing or fake?


----------



## soyesenene (Oct 21, 2016)

Does anyone know if this clen is real?

I bought a bottle from a friend and when I researched it online i found them only on this site. Exact same bottle, little white pills with no markings. Took one yesterday and didn't feel anything , took 2 today and feel a little bit of sinus pressure but not much anything else... I'm at work now. I feel ripped off, I paid $150 USD for it.

http://hygetropinreviews.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=20_77&products_id=143


----------

